# αρμός ασφαλείας



## NatCat (Nov 2, 2009)

«Στις περιοχές όπου οι εργασίες πραγματοποιούνται κοντά στα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα, αυτές θα εκτελεστούν με ιδιαίτερη επιμέλεια και θα υπάρχει αδειάλειπτη επιτήρηση, ώστε να μην υπάρξει οποιαδήποτε φθορά και να εξασφαλιστεί αρμός ασφαλείας.»

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να καταλάβω τι σόι αρμός ασφαλείας είναι αυτός.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Αν πρόκειται για κάτι που πρόκειται να χτιστεί σε επαφή με κάτι προϋπάρχον, απαιτείται κατά την κατασκευή, πρόβλεψη αντισεισμικού αρμού, δηλαδή κάποιας απόστασης που υπολογίζεται από τους στατικούς (στις συνήθεις κατασκευές 5-10 εκ.) 
Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα αν λέγεται και αρμός ασφαλείας όμως...


----------



## NatCat (Nov 2, 2009)

Έλσα, λες το _safety joint _να στέκει; Τα ευρήματα στο Google δεν είναι ενθαρρυντικά.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2009)

Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό αρμοί, κι εμείς ακόμα τους λέμε πολλές φορές λάθος. Ο αντισεισμικός αρμός λέγεται συνήθως seismic joint, υπάρχει το expansion joint που είναι ο αρμός διαστολής, το construction joint που είναι ο κατασκευαστικός αρμός, ο αρμός διακοπής που δεν ξέρω πώς είναι στα αγγλικά και πιθανόν και άλλοι... Νομίζω πάντως οτι safety joint δεν είναι σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις θα μιλούσαμε για safety margin. Πώς καταφέρνετε να λέτε seismic joint και να εννοείτε building separation δείχνει πόσο μακριά βρίσκομαι από την επιστήμη αυτή...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2009)

Ας μην στεκόμαστε σε όσα μας χωρίζουν, αλλά σε όσα μας ενώνουν...
Ακόμα κι αν είναι μόνο 10εκ. ;)


----------

